# Various Aviation Videos...



## sguido (3 Nov 2004)

I'm being lazy...haven't checked the pages to see if it's been pointed out before, but check out this site:

http://www.alexisparkinn.com/aviationVideos.shtml

And if it's old news...well...uh...

"This link is provided as a service to those who had a terminal hard drive crash and forgot to back up their bookmarks."


----------



## Spr.Earl (6 Nov 2004)

sguido said:
			
		

> I'm being lazy...haven't checked the pages to see if it's been pointed out before, but check out this site:
> 
> http://www.alexisparkinn.com/aviation_videos.htm
> 
> ...




Thanks sguido some are old to me but a good link. 

A bit of trivia, Many moon's ago up in Yakima in the MPRC,a few of us were OpFor. agianst the U.S Res. and we ended up at the end of the range settiing up a mine field and booby traps which was on the edge of the Canyon, (wish I had a Camara) at the same time B 52's were practising launching cruise missile's,and  we stood and watched wide eyed  as the flew below us and hit the power with the over powering smell of kerosene and black smoke as they climbed out!
We watched this for 5 sorties!!

This was back in 87/89?


----------



## Bograt (6 Nov 2004)

About a year or so ago, I came across a funny audio clip. It was a conversation between a pilot, WSO (F-15E) and Tower. During the initial g warm up the GIB had a bowel movement. He told the pilot, and the pilot said he had to make the call back to tower. The GIB then "explained" the situtation to tower. 

I have been looking for it, and I can't find it. Anyone familiar with this clip?


----------



## SeaKingTacco (6 Nov 2004)

Bograt said:
			
		

> About a year or so ago, I came across a funny audio clip. It was a conversation between a pilot, WSO (F-15E) and Tower. During the initial g warm up the GIB had a bowel movement. He told the pilot, and the pilot said he had to make the call back to tower. The GIB then "explained" the situtation to tower.
> 
> I have been looking for it, and I can't find it. Anyone familiar with this clip?



Yep- I've heard it and it is hilarious.  Don't know where to find it, though.


----------

